# Pee post- home made



## JamieD (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi all, I have an 8 month Poo who is yet to **** his leg. I would like to train him to use one area of the garden for his wees, and think I heard somewhere that it is possible to train them to do this and use a pee post. The one available in UK gets bad ratings, so wondered if I could make my own. Any ideas and thoughts welcome


----------

